

Nginx on cPanel done right - fevangelou
http://engintron.com/
Nginx® is a powerful open source web server that was built to scale websites to millions of visitors. cPanel® is the leading hosting control panel worldwide.<p>Engintron integrates Nginx into cPanel so you can enjoy amazing performance for your sites, without having to sacrifice important hosting features found in cPanel or hiring a sysadmin.<p>First release features include: Nginx setup in reverse caching proxy (web acceleration) mode for any static or PHP based website, automated Nginx updates, amazingly simple dashboard to control Nginx, Apache, MySQL and PHP related day-to-day tasks in cPanel.<p>Did we mention Engintron is free?<p>Engintron launches late September&#x2F;early October 2013.
======
teyc
Enginetron looks like the better approach compared to Neon Control Panel
[http://neonpanel.com/](http://neonpanel.com/) which is a ground up rewrite of
a control panel for nginx.

Incidentally, what the general value of these control panels? Isn't it just a
shiny ui on top of command line tools? Why is it that cpanel thrives while
open source ones wither? Is it because there's some ongoing support issues?

